#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Masdjied TAIBAH Amsterdam schreeuwt om hulp

## 4free

Waarom zou ik TAIBAH moeten steunen als jullie leiders:
1) In Suriname en Trinidad Grote FITNA heeft veroorzaakt, en vele Moslim families uitelkaar heeft gerukt, omdat zij zich niet willen aansluiten bij jullie BEREILWI group ?
2) Ons verbied om in jullie Mosken te bidden, omdat wij WAHAABIs zijn ?
3) Mensen bij een vijfdaagelijkse gebed lastigvallen door hun steeds geld te vragen ?
4) Zijn achterban VERBIED om, in andere Mosken zoals de Marokkaanse te bidden en tijdens HADJ achter de SAUDISCHE IMAMS te bidden ?
5) De uitvinder van jullie Secte AHMAD RAZA KHAN, die VIJF jaar bij de BROER (Mirza Ghulam QADIR BEGG) van de AHMADIA secte heeft gestudeerd ?
6) Als jullie niet ALLEEN in Quran and Hadith geloven ?
7) Als jullie NIET ALLEEN ALLAH (swt) om HULP vragen, maar ook aan de Profeet (saw), Abdul Qadar Djilani (ra) en jullie Imams om hulp vragen ?
8) Beweren dat niet ALLAH (swt) GAIB kennis heeft maar ook jullie imams ?
9) Niet volgens de Quran en Sunnah Bidden ?
10) Niet volgens de Quran en Sunnah Vasten ?
11) Niet volgens de Quran en Sunnah Hadj doen ?
12) niet volgens de Quran en Sunnah Zakkaat geven ? 
13) Mosken bouwen om NAAM onder de mensen te maken ?
14) Zakkaat vragen en de naam van de mensen die geven Publiekelijk aanprijzen ?
15) In drie maanden Imam en Quran hafiz diploma halen ?
16) Waar jullie ALLEEN MAAR BIDAH, BIDAH, BIDAH doen ?
17) De Mosken niet van de GEMEENSCHAP zijn, maar Notarieel op NAAM STAAT van jullie leider NOORANI, die zichzelf als 
6e GALIFA van onze Profeet saw) NOEMT?
ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC, ETC,

By the way, waarom moet TAIBAH verbouwt worden ?
De Moskee is behalve de Islamitische feestdagen, NOOIT 100% BEZET wordt ?.
Moet ik betalen om jullie daar te laten ZINGEN i.p.v. Salaat te doen ?

----------


## fwalidin

Jammer 4Free dat je niet vrijgeeft wie je bent.
Ik denk dat je beschuldigingen misplaatst zijn
Volgens mij worden er geen moslims gweigerd in Masdjied TAIBAH, indien er met respect de moskee wordt benaderd. (Je noemt jezelf geem Moslim maar Waahabi, is dat dus iets anders?)

P.s. Ik ga regelmatig naar de moskee en moet vaker buiten bidden omdat deze vol zit, dus waar je beschuldigingen vandaan komen weet ik niet.
Volgens jouw zeggen is de moskee alleen met de feestdagen vol, dus je bezoekt de moskee toch wel he?

Allah Hafiz

----------


## 4free

Misplaatst ???
Broeder, ik ben bereid hetgene wat ik heb geschreven bij de HOOGSTE aardse en hemelse GERECHTSHOF te verdedigen !

Je kent de Aqeedah van deze groep niet, die net als de Ahmadiya secte enkele jaren na Mirza Ghulam in India is ontstaan.
Als je boeken van de uitvinder ( AHMAD RAZA KHAN) van deze groep leest, dan zal je achter komen dat hij (Ahmad Raza Khan) de secte van Mirza Ghulam openlijk steunt. Bovendien heeft hij beweert als Mirza zich niet als Profeet had uitgerroepen , dan zou hij de Profeetschap op zich nemen. Alsof ALLAH (swt) Profeten in de aanbieding heeft. A Oedhoebillah.

Ik wil je hiertegen waarschuwen en sluit met hetvolgende:
Allah(swt) heeft als eerste op aarde KALEM (pen) gemaakt. En via Gabil tegen onze laatste Profeet(saw) gezegt IQRA.
LEES en SCHRIJF de WAARHEID, is ALLAHS devies.

Er zijn veel HOED en TULBANDdragers in de ISLAM, Maar weinigen van hen zullen ons de WAARHEID van onze DEEN vertellen!!!!

----------


## noura

Salaam alaikum,

ik ben het helemaal met fwalidin eens.
we moeten elkaar helpen hier op aarde,
dan komt het allemaal goed incha'allah.

noura

----------


## ahmedmaskin

De TAIBAH moskee in Amsterdam behoort toch niet aan een sektarische organistatie als die van de Ahmadaya beweging?

----------


## 4free

Broeder als je hun geschiedenis leest, dan zal je opmerken dat deze secte in de periode van de Ahmadiya beweging is ontstaan.
Zoals ik eerder zei, heeft de leider (Ahmad Raza Khan) van deze beweging maar liefst 5 jaren lang gestudeerd bij de broer van Mirza Ahmad Ghulam Qadiani. Zijn naam is Mirza QADIR BEGG.
Daarnaast heeft Ahmad Raza Khan in n van zijn vele boeken geschreven dat alles wat Mirza Ahmad Ghulam heeft geschreven de WAARHEID is. Bovendien heeft hij ook gezegt dat Als Mirza Ahmad Ghulam zich niet als profeet zou hebben uitgeroepen, hij (Ahmad Raza Khan) zich als profeet zou hebben uitgeroepen.
Deze boeken durven zij niet in het Nederlands te vertalen, maar ze zijn wel in het Urdu verkrijgbaar.

Bijgaand tref je meer over de Aqeedah van deze secte aan. Moge Allah(swt) mij straffen als ik LIEG en Jullie behoeden van deze
DWALERS. AMIEN, AMIEN, AMIEN.

----------


## 4free

Voorwaar, degenen die hun godsdienst opsplitsten en tot partijen werden, jij (Mohammed) bent in niets verantwoordelijk voor hen, hun kwestie rust slechts bij Allah. Vervolgens zal Hij hun berichten over wat zij plachten te doen. (Soerat Al-Anaam, vers 159).



Onderstaande artikel bestaat uit het volgende over de sekte brielwies

Kennismaking.

Het ontstaan en bekende personages.

De denkwijze en geloofsleer.

De fundamenten en wortels van hun denkwijze en geloofsleer.

Wat bij hen op te merken is.

De verspreiding en locaties van beheersing.

Conclusie.




Kennismaking:

Brielwie is een sofistische sekte, die ontstaan is in India en Pakistan in een stad die "Brielie" genoemd wordt, gelegen in de provincie Oetrabardiesh. De sekte is ontstaan in de tijden van de Engelse kolonisatie. Zij is beroemd geworden door hun verheerlijking en overdreven liefde jegens de profeten en vrome mensen in het algemeen en de profeet Mohammed (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) in het bijzonder.


Het ontstaan en bekende personages:

De stichter van deze sekte is Mohammed Reda Khan Taqiey 'Alie Khan, hij leefde in de periode tussen 1865 en 1921 (na christus) en 1272 en 1340 (hidjrieya = emigratie van de profeet (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) van Mekkah naar Medinah).

Hij heeft zich Abdoel-Moestafa (dienaar van de uitverkorene = de boodschapper van Allah Mohammed (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem)) genoemd, wat zeker niet toegestaan is in de islam, aangezien aanbidding en dienaarschap alleen voor Allah de Enige geldt. Hij is te Brielie geboren, en hij heeft gestudeerd bij Mirza Ghulaam Qaadierbiek. Verder heeft hij Mekkah bezocht en heeft gestudeerd bij een paar geleerden in het jaar 1295 (h). Hij was erg mager en erg slim. Hij was besmet met de gevaarlijkste ziektes die toendertijd bekend waren, hij leed voortdurend aan hoofdpijn en rugpijn, en hij was iemand die snel woedend werd, iemand met een sterke woordgebruik, en met intelligentie en waakzaamheid. Zijn bekendste boeken zijn "de berichten van de Moestafa", "de zuivere geloofsleer", "de vrijblijvende leven", "de vrede", "de terugkoppeling naar het onwaarneembare" en "de uitgesprokenen". Verder heeft hij ook een poziestuk genaamd de tuinen van Bakhsh.

Diedaar 'Ali Brielwie: Geboren in het jaar 1270 (h) te Nawaabboor in de provincie Alore en is gestorven in oktober 1935. Een paar van zijn boeken zijn: "De uitleg van de weegschaal van de religies" en "de tekenen van Al-wahabieyya".

Na'em Ad-dien Al-moeraad Aabaadie: die tussen 1300 - 1367 h / 1883 -1948 (na chr) geleefd heeft. Hij is de eigenaar van de school die hij "Universiteit an-na'emah" heeft genoemd. Na'em Ad-dien wordt ook het hart van de besten genoemd. Onder zijn boeken bevinden zich "het verheven woord" en "de geloofsleer van het onwaarneembare".


Amdjad 'Ali Ibn Djamaal Addien Ibn khadaabakhsh: is geboren te Khoesie en is afgestudeerd aan de h'anafistische school te djoenboor in het jaar 1320 (h). Hij stierf in het jaar 1369 (h) 1948 (na chr). Hij heeft een boek getiteld "Bahaar Sharie'at".

H'ieshmat 'Ali Khan: geboren te Lak-hanoe en is afgestudeerd in het jaar 1340 (h). Hij noemde zichzelf de hond van Ahmad Reda Khan, en hij was tevreden daarmee en had deze benaming lief. Hieshmat heeft een boek getiteld afwijkingen van ahloe soennah". Hij wordt ook de boosdoener van de hypocrieten genoemd. Hij is overleden in het jaar 1380 (h).

Ahmad Yara khaan: 1906 - hij was iemand die erg veel waarde hechte aan verdeeldheid. En van zijn boeken is de waarheid is gekomen en de valsheid is verdwenen.


De denkwijze en geloofsleer:

De aanhangers van deze sekte denken dat de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) een gave had waarmee hij het universum beheert. Amdjad 'Alie zegt: "De profeet (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) is een totale plaatsvervanger van Allah Verheven en Geprezen is Hij. Het gehele universum is onderlegd aan zijn beheersing. Hij doet wat hij wil, geeft wat hij wil aan wie hij wil en neemt datgene wat hij wil. Er is niemand tussen de wereldbewoners die in staat is om zijn heerschap en leiderschap te laten vervallen. Hij is de Heer van de zonen van Adam. Degene die hem niet als een Heer en Eigenaar van de werelden ziet, wordt de zoetigheid van de Soennah van ontnomen. Een andere claim is dat Mohammed (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) en de vrome mensen na hem de mogelijkheid hebben om het universum te beheersen. 

Ahmad Reda Khan zegt:"O Helper (hij bedoeld O Abdel-Qader Al-djaylaanie) help me". De gave van: "wees!" (scheppen met slechts het uitspreken van dit woord zoals Allah dat kan) behoort tot de gaven die Allah Zijn boodschapper Mohammed (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) heeft toegekend. Alles wat van je afkomstig is, is een aanduiding op de mogelijkheid om te regelen wat je wilt. Voorwaar, jij bent degene die alles regelt achter het gordijn". 

Ze overdrijven in het prijzen van de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) totdat zij hem de rang van Godheid hebben gegeven. 

Ahmad Reda zegt in de tuinen der bakh-sh-sh 2/104: O Mohammed (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) ik kan je niet benoemen als Allah, maar ik kan geen scheiding maken tussen jullie. Uw zaak laat ik toe aan Allah, hij kent uw werkelijkheid.

Ze overdrijven ook in het toekennen van bepaalde Eigenschappen die de waarheid over de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) tegenspreken, zelfs tot het punt waarop ze zeiden dat de Boodschapper het Onwaarneembare kende.

Ahmad Reda zegt in zijn boek de zuivere geloofsleer blz. 33 :"Allah (Verheven en Gezegend is Hij) heeft degene die de Qor-aan geopenbaard heeft gekregen, onze Heer en onze leider Mohammed (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) alle kennis die er te vinden is in Al-lawh'Al mah'food (de beschermde schriften) [wat alleen Allah kent] bekend gemaakt.

Ze hebben ook een geloofsprincipe (de geloofsprincipes van het waarnemen) toegekend aan de Boodschapper die beweren dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) in hun visie aanwezig is en dat hij de handelingen van de schepsels in aller tijden en te aller locaties kan waarnemen.

Ahmad Yaar Khan zegt in zijn boek "de waarheid 1/160": "De religieuze betekenis van de aanwezige en de waarnemende is dat degene die de heilige kracht bevat in staat is om de universum te bekijken alsof hij naar zijn handpalm kijkt op de plek waar hij zich bevind. En hij hoort de stemmen die van ver en van dichter te horen zijn. Hij gaat de wereld rond in een oogflits. Degenen die smeken en hulp vragen dienen de menselijkheid van de profeet (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) te ontkennen en hem tot een licht die tot het licht van Allah behoort laten behoren".

Ahmad yaar Khaan zegt in zijn boek "de zachte adviezen blz. 14:" De boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) is een licht van de lichten van Allah. Alle schepsels zijn van zijn licht geschapen". Ahmad Reda Khaan zegt ook in zijn poziestukken:"Wat is de waarde van deze klei en dit water als het Goddelijk licht niet plaats heeft genomen in het beeld van de mens."

Ze adviseren hun aanhangers om hulp en ondersteuning te vragen bij de profeten en vrome mensen. Degene die hen aangeeft dat dit niet toegestaan is, betichten ze van koefr (ongeloof). 

Amdjad zegt in zijn boek "Bahaar Shari'at 1/122": De ontkenners van het vragen van steun en hulp van vrome mensen en bij hun graven zijn athesten". 

Ze richten graven op, bewonen het, cementeren het, steken kaarsen aan en zetten kandelaars daarin. Ze bieden beloftes aan en ze zoeken zegeningen bij de graven en geven er feesten voor. Ze zetten bloemen, tapijten en doeken erop. Ze roepen hun aanhangers aan om tawaaf (de rondgang die gewoonlijk om de Kaba in Mekka gedaan wordt) te doen om de tombes, zoekend naar de zegeningen daarvan.

Brielwies overdrijven heel erg in het heiligen van de personage Abdel-Qader Al-Djaylaanie. Ze haten andere vrome mensen die tot de Sofisten behoren. Ze kennen hun wonderbaarlijke onbedenkbare gaven toe, omsingeld met historische mythes. 

Brielwies hebben ook de geloofsleer van "iesqaat" oftewel "vervalling". Dit is een liefdadige gift die gegeven wordt namens de overledene om de verlaten gebeden en het vasten en andere verplichtingen te vergeven. De waarde van de liefdadigheid die uitgegeven wordt voor ieder gebed en vasten die men niet verricht heeft is de waarde van de liefdadigheid van zakaat Al-fietr (de zakaat die na het vasten van Ramadan uitgegeven moet worden).

Ze gebruiken verschillende wegen om hun geloofsleer te omzeilen. Dit wordt gedaan door het geld wat zij uitgeven in een heel jaar voor het verlaten van de gebeden en het vasten, op een andere manier weer terug te krijgen en dan weer uit te geven.

Hun grootste feest is het vieren van de geboorte van de profeet. "Al-mawlied Annabawiey", waarbij gigantisch veel geld uitgeven wordt. Het is een heilige bekende dag bij hen, waarbij zij verschillende liedjes zingen waar de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) overdreven geprezen wordt en waar er verzonnen verhalen verteld worden. Ze lezen tijdens dit feest het boek getiteld:"Sorooroe Al-qoloob fie dhiekrie Al-mawlidie al-mah'boeb" , "De blijdschap van de harten bij het gedenken van de geliefde geboorte". Dit is en werk van Ahmad Reda Khan , die hij gevuld heeft met mythes en fabels.

----------


## 4free

Huwelijken: Dit manifesteert zich in de bezoeken die zij brengen aan tombes en het zich verenigen bij die tombes. Dit gebeurde bijvoorbeeld bij het huwelijk van Sheikh Shaah Waarith in de stad Dyoeh, en het huwelijk van Al-khawaadjah Moe'ien dien Djatshie, waarbij miljoenen zich verzamelden, mannen en vrouwen door elkaar, waardoor verderf en verboden zaken ontstaan. Degene die het vasten en het gebed nalaten vinden zogenaamd een vergiffenis en verlossing bij die tombes. De grootste ontberingen en de allergrootste zonden in hun ogen worden begaan door die niet meedoet aan het vieren van de geboorte van de profeet of het meedoen aan wat zij Al-Faatieh'ah noemen, of het huwelijk. 

Degene die niet tot de brielwies behoren worden bij hen als ongelovigen gezien. Ze hebben geen enkele vereniging en geen enkele groep of persoon gezien zonder hen ongelovigen te noemen. In hun boeken is het volgende vaak terug te vinden: Degene die een ongelovige niet als ongelovig benoemd is een ongelovige. Zij hebben vele onderwijzers en moslims die het goede willen zaaien en de verlossers van India uit de handen van de kolonisten ongelovig verklaard. Hun uitspraak heeft ook sheikh Ismael Ad-dahlawie bereikt, hij is n van de grote geleerden van India die innovaties en verzinsels bestrijdt. Tevens Mohammed ieqbaal en de voormalige president van Pakistan, Dayaa-e Al-h'aqq en vele van zijn ministers.

Ze bestempelen Sheikh Al-islaam Ibn taymieyyah ook met ongeloof en zeggen dat hij een dwaas is en iemand met een bedorven verstand. Hetzelfde geldt voor zijn student de geleerde Ibn Al-Qayyiem. Ze haten Al-imaam Sheikh Mohammed Ibn Abdel-Wahhab en richten aan hem de smerigste beschuldigingen en de ergste bewoordingen. Dit allemaal omdat hij tegen verzinselen, vernieuwingen in de geloofsleer en mythevorming heeft gestreden, uitnodigend naar het zuivere monothesme en aanbidding van Allah zonder toevoegingen die de mens aan de religie aanbrengt. Hun doeleinde is het breken van de eenheid van de moslims en hun krachten verloederen en verzwakken, hun in vele wegen van dwaling en onenigheid laten belanden zodat zij uiteindelijk de islam vernietigen.

En van hun innovaties is het kussen van beide duimen tijdens Al-adhaan (oproep tot het gebed) en het vervolgens vegen over de ogen. Zijn zien dit als vereiste, degene die het nalaat is een vijand van de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem). Ze beweren dat degene die zijn ogen met zijn duimen veegt na de addaan nooit een oogziekte zal krijgen. Zie hun boek. "Moenier Al-'aynayn fie taqbielie Al-iebhaamayn", "De verlichting van de ogen bij het kussen van de duimen".


De fundamenten en wortels van hun denkwijze en geloofsleer:

Sommige mensen beweren dat deze sekte behoort tot de mensen van de Soennah omdat een paar van hun fundamenten in overeenstemming zijn met de Soennah omdat zij zich zouden houden aan de Hanafie-rechtschool. Dit is een duidelijke fout, en een paar onderzoekers naar deze sekte hebben aangegeven dat degenen die deze sekte opgericht hebben een familie is die tot de Shia behoren, terwijl zij naar buiten toe zeggen dat ze tot de mensen van de Soennah behoren om zo misleiding en verdeling te creren bij de moslims. Ze hebben hun geloofsleer gemengd met andere geloofsprincipes en houden vast aan het vieren van de geboorte van de profeet (Allah vrede en zegen zij met hem) zoals de christenen dat doen met de christelijke jaarwisseling. Ze overdrijven in het prijzen van de personage van de profeet (Allah vrede en zegen zij met hem) wat hand in hand gaat met de verzinselen die genoemd worden over Jezus (vrede zij met hem). Doordat hun leven in het Indische gebied voortgezet wordt waar er verschillende religies zich bevinden, zijn er verschillende Hindoestanen denkwijzen en boeddhistische denkwijzen gemengd geraakt met hun islamitische geloofsleer.

Ze hebben de eigenschappen van zogenaamde feilloze imams van de shia op de profeet (Allah vrede en zegen zij met hem) en over de vrome mensen overgenomen. Tevens zijn er vele geloofsprincipes van het sofisme en de tombeaanbidders, afgodendienaren en ideologien die de Allahs bestaan verweven met de Schepping, en beweren dat Allah een is met de Schepping en overal aanwezig is. Dit is een onderdeel geworden van hun religieuze principes.


Wat bij hen op te merken is:

- Extremisme en overdrijving bij het prijzen van de boodschapper van Allah (Allah vrede en zegen zij met hem) en het mengen met de geloofsleer van de ongelovigen.
- Afwijking van de waarheid bij het aanvallen van verzonnen leugens over Sheikh Al-islaam Ibn Taymieyya en Sheikh Al-imaam Mohammed Ibn Abdel-Wahhad en tegen ieder verkondiger van zuivere tawheed (eenheid van Alllah) uit de geleerden en Sheikhs van de islamitische oemmah.
- Zonder een reden de moslims ongelovig verklaren omdat zij het niet met hen eens zijn.
- Hun haastigheid en ijverigheid om de eenheid van de moslims te breken en hun te verzwakken.

Ook al steekt deze sekte tijd en moeite in de onjuistheden die genoemd zijn, de mensen die het licht voor de juiste weg voor hen verduidelijken en hun met wijsheid en goede manieren adviezen geven, hebben de onwetendheid die over de ogen van hun aanhangers heerst doen verdwijnen zodat zij op het juiste pad geraken. Dit is inmiddels gebeurd in verschillende streken.






De verspreiding en locaties van beheersing:

De verkondiging van hun principes is gestart vanuit de stad Brielie in de provincie Oetrabardiesh te India zodat deze verspreid werd in het gehele Indische gebied. (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Boerma en Srie Lanka).

Ze bevinden zich in Engeland, Nederland, Suriname, en hebben tevens invloeden in Zuid-Afrika, Kenia, Moeroeshish en een aantal landen in het Afrikaanse werelddeel.

Conclusie:

De brielwies sekte is een sofistische sekte die ontstaan is in het Indische werelddeel vlakbij Pakistan, tijdens het Engels kolonialisme. Ze overdrijven in het ophemelen van de profeten en vrome mensen. Ze bestrijden de verkondigers van de juiste weg, de verkondigers van de zuivere aanbidding van Allah, de zuivere monothesten. Zij geloven dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) de mogelijkheid heeft om het universum te beheersen, en dat hij (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) en de vrome mensen na hem, de macht bevatten om te handelen in dit universum zoals zij wensen. Ze hebben een geloofsleer die bij hen bekend staat als de geloofsleer van As-shoehoed, ofwel "waarneming". Ze beweren hierbij dat de profeet (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) aanwezig is bij hen en de handelingen van alle schepsels in aller tijden in op alle locaties kan waarnemen. Ze ontkennen de normale menselijkheid van de boodschapper van Allah (Allah's vrede en zegen zij met hem) en sporen hun aanhangers aan om ondersteuning en hulp te vragen bij de profeten en bij tombes. Ze versieren graven en zij verlichten ze met kaarsen en kandelaars en zij vragen de overledenen om hulp.


Door ienkaaroe Al-moenkar-commis

----------


## ahmedmaskin

> _Geplaatst door 4free_ 
> *Broeder als je hun geschiedenis leest, dan zal je opmerken dat deze secte in de periode van de Ahmadiya beweging is ontstaan.
> Zoals ik eerder zei, heeft de leider (Ahmad Raza Khan) van deze beweging maar liefst 5 jaren lang gestudeerd bij de broer van Mirza Ahmad Ghulam Qadiani. Zijn naam is Mirza QADIR BEGG.
> Daarnaast heeft Ahmad Raza Khan in n van zijn vele boeken geschreven dat alles wat Mirza Ahmad Ghulam heeft geschreven de WAARHEID is. Bovendien heeft hij ook gezegt dat Als Mirza Ahmad Ghulam zich niet als profeet zou hebben uitgeroepen, hij (Ahmad Raza Khan) zich als profeet zou hebben uitgeroepen.
> Deze boeken durven zij niet in het Nederlands te vertalen, maar ze zijn wel in het Urdu verkrijgbaar.
> 
> Bijgaand tref je meer over de Aqeedah van deze secte aan. Moge Allah(swt) mij straffen als ik LIEG en Jullie behoeden van deze
> DWALERS. AMIEN, AMIEN, AMIEN.*


Aleikum asallaam,

bedankt voor deze info. Je hebt gelijk zij zijn een sekte. Zij zijn met waanzin geslagen in hun religie en schrijven Mohammed (saws) dezelfde leugens voor als de Christenen Isa (aws) toeschrijven. Van de Ahmadaya beweging weet ik dat zij in Pakistan bestreden worden en dat er een straf staat voor het behoren tot die sekte. Deze sekte pleegt veelvuldig shirk door gaven die Allah swt heeft toe te schrijven aan mensen.

Wa'sallaam

----------


## Arshad1

TAIBAH moskee is een SUNNI moskee en geen amhadiya dat hoor je vaak bij hun takriers jij bent zeker nooit gegaan free4, waarom probeer je onrust te zaaien hier door vals beschuldigingen te doen. de leider van die vereninging is ook in pakistan (een sunni). 

amhadiyas worden niet echt bestreden in pakistan alleen diegen die shirk plegen, ze hebben wel de status van kafir. de hoofdbeweging van ahmadiyas is trouwens in pakistan gevestigd te lahore ; http://www.muslim.org/

kwam ik perongeluk tegen toen ik paar hadiets zocht

----------


## ahmedmaskin

> _Geplaatst door Arshad1_ 
> *TAIBAH moskee is een SUNNI moskee en geen amhadiya dat hoor je vaak bij hun takriers jij bent zeker nooit gegaan free4, waarom probeer je onrust te zaaien hier door vals beschuldigingen te doen. de leider van die vereninging is ook in pakistan (een sunni). 
> 
> amhadiyas worden niet echt bestreden in pakistan alleen diegen die shirk plegen, ze hebben wel de status van kafir. de hoofdbeweging van ahmadiyas is trouwens in pakistan gevestigd te lahore ; http://www.muslim.org/
> 
> kwam ik perongeluk tegen toen ik paar hadiets zocht*


Dan is het nieuw dat Sunni's de hulp van levende mensen vragen in plaats van aan Allah swt. Het verklaren van iemand tot ongelovige terwijl hij gelovig is is een zware vorm van laster. Zij verklaren zelfs de groot-geleerden als ongelovigen hoe kun je hen dan serieus nemen?

----------


## 4free

Beste broeder Arshad1,

Ik heb die Moskee wel eens bezocht, maar belangrijker is dat ik hun AQEEDAH door en door ken. Ook hun Leider NOORANI, die voor zijn naam allerlei titels draagt zoals, Zijne Eminentie, Allama, 
Qari, Hafeez, Mufti, Siddique etc. etc
Hij is voor mij niet meer dan een oplichter. Ik noem hem danook een FULL lama. Hoe durft zon iemand zichzelf te benoemen als Allama, terwijl hij niet eens SAUDIA ARABIA binnen mag komen en enkele jaren gelden in de gevangenis van Muaritius heeft gezeten ? 
Je hebt geen flauw benul watvoor FITNA deze man in Suriname en andere zuid-Amerikaanse heeft aangericht. 
Onlangs is deze man in de pers in opspraak geraakt omdat hij n van zijn Imam eruit heeft gegooid en hem bedreigt door een KNOKPLOEG op hem af te sturen. IS DIT ISLAM ?

Achteraf bleek dat het om een Competentie strijdt ging en dat deze Leider geen kritiek van een ander duld en niets wilt horen om zijn macht af te staan. 

Broeder ik advies je heel kritisch te zijn bij kennis overdracht van de ISLAM. Het BLINDVOLGEN van anderen is de GROOTSTE ZIEKTE die wij kennen in ons geloof. Zorg dat je daar verre van blijft.

----------


## sjo

Doe toch niet zo overspannen.......duizenden Surinamers van Indische afkomst zijn aanhangers van Mirzam. 
Een groot aantal van hen is Sunni als het uitkomt, (bv. om naar Hadj te gaan) en daarna zijn ze weer Ahmadia. Het is doodsimpel een Sunni-verklaring los te peuteren als je naar Mekka wilt.
Een handje smeergeld doet wonderen. 
In de bovengenoemde moskee bidden Hindustanen uit Suriname en Pakistan en regelmatig komen er voorgangers uit Pakistan om diensten te leiden.
Ze zijn alleraardigst en buitengewoon gastvrij en verder niet zo hevig gelovig.....
Een beetje liberaal zijn ze. Ze houden bovendien van gezellige diensten waar iets te eten en te kletsen valt. Allemaal erg relaxed. De laatste tijd worden er velen Sunni heb ik gehoord.
groeten
sjo

----------


## 4free

Zo sjo broeder, wat weet je toch veel over die surinamers,

Ik zal je helpen om enkele misvattingen over de Hindoestaanssurinaamse Moslims weg te nemen. De grootste groep moslims zijn:
1) Bereilwis  70 tot 80 % van alle hindoestanen
2) Ahmadiyas ook wel Qadiainis of Lahooris genoemd 
3) Deobandis ook wel Tableeghi Jammaath genoemd.

Deze groepen zijn zoals je inmiddels wel weet in INDIA ontstaan.
Ze noemen zichzelf allemaal Ahle Sunnah wal Jammaath, maar als je hun aqeedah gaat bestuderen dan geloven ze nauwelijks in de Quran en Hadith. Vaak misbruiken ze Quran en Hadith om zo hun Soefiistische ideen te bewerkstelligen. 
Zoals bij SHIAS alles om Ali & Hassan en Hoessein (ra) draait, draait alles bij de bereilwis om Abdul Qadar Djilani die ze als Profeet(saw) en Allah(swt) verheerlijken. Ze noemen Abdul Qadar Djilani ook wel Gausze Assam. Shia vraagt Ali, Hassan en Hoessein om hulp. Bereilwis vraagt hulp (MADAD) aan Gausze Assam en aan hun imams en allerlei gestorvenen. Zij beweren in staat te zijn Profeten en dode mensen waaronder Auwliyas via Lofliederen in leven te wekken en tot hun te roepen. Iets dergelijks doen christenen ook met GOSSPELmuziek. 
Bereilwis geven dode mensen te eten ( ook wel NIAAZ genoemd) en vaak bezoeken ze ook graven om daar een dier voor de gestorvenen te slachten en hun wensen te vragen. 

Deobandis vragen ook hulp aan gestorvenen en doet aan NIAAZ.
Het grote verschil met bereilwis is dat zij minder SHIRK doen. Ook geloofd Deobandi in TAWHEED, terwijl de bereilwis TAWHEED als shirk beschouwt.

Onder de hindoestaanse moslims in Suriname zijn er nauwelijks mensen die ALLEEN in de Quran en Hadith geloofd. 
Hier in Nederland zie je dat men zich daar beter van bewust wordt.

Niet voor niets zie je dat de bereilwis nieuwe leiders uit india en pakistaan vandaan halen. Men durft hun positie niet aan de Surinamer over te laten, omdat alles om Politiek en macht draait.

----------


## Momin

Beste 4free..

Ik ben zelf hindoestaans en bezoek regelmatig de Taibah-Moskee, ik ga er al heen sinds mijn vierde.. op mijn zesde kon ik de koran lezen.. allemaal daar geleerd. 

Een ding wat duidelijk moet worden is: Taibah is fel TEGEN ahmadiyya en alle andere sektes, wij zijn 110% sunnie muslim..

Wij vragen hulp.. waarom? Omdat in deze westerse wereld niets gefinancierd kan worden zonder geld. Deze moskee zit propvol.. ieder vrijdaggebed, zie jij het zitten jou moslimbroeders in de kou midden in de winter buiten hun gebed te laten lezen?

Trouwens.. de Taibah-moskee word niet alleen bezocht door hindoestanen, deze word veel bezocht door afrikanen, marokkanen, turken.. 

Kunnen wij sunnie moslims niet gewoon als broeders naast elkaar leven dan elkander kapot te maken? Islam leert ons eenheid.. laten wij die eenheid dan in stand houden voor zover die er nog is..

Wassalaam,


Een gelovige..

----------


## 4free

Ik ben zelf hindoestaans en bezoek regelmatig de Taibah-Moskee, ik ga er al heen sinds mijn vierde.. op mijn zesde kon ik de koran lezen.. allemaal daar geleerd. 

>> Gefeliciteerd ermee, leg me eens waarom ze jullie alleen maar
Quran leren lezen en niet Hadith ? Want zonder Hadith kun je Quran NOOIT begrijpen. 

Kunnen wij sunnie moslims niet gewoon als broeders naast elkaar leven dan elkander kapot te maken? Islam leert ons eenheid.. laten wij die eenheid dan in stand houden voor zover die er nog is.. 
Een ding wat duidelijk moet worden is: Taibah is fel TEGEN ahmadiyya en alle andere sektes, wij zijn 110% sunnie muslim.. 

>>Als je vredelievend wilt doen, dan hoort het woordt FEL TEGEN er niet tussen. Tijdens Hadj alle Bereilwis verbieden om achter de Imams van Suadi Arabi te bieden noem ik geen eenheid. 
By the way, 5 jaren les volgen bij de AHMADIYAs en daarna de secte BEREILWI oprichten en opeens FEL TEGEN AHMADIYAs zijn kan ik NIET PRUIMEN ! 

wij zijn 110% sunnie muslim
>> ALLAH hu AKBAR, Allah (swt) vraagt ons 100% Moslim te zijn, maar jullie proberen zelfs onze Profeet (saw) met 10% te overtreffen. ASTAGFRULLAH. En dan nog durven jezelf SUNNI te noemen?
In welke Quran en Hadith staat dat je jezelf BEREILWI mag noemen ? Welke SUNNAH heeft het indiaase (rozebuurt) stadje bereilwi ooit gedragen? 
Ach ja, iemand die jullie Aqeedah kent, weet dat Bereilwis 10% Quran en Hadith volgt om 100% BIDAH en SHIRK te kunnen rechtvaardigen !!

----------

